# 10 Month Old Vizsla- Behavior not Improving!



## Lauren21887

My brother and his 10 month old Vizsla recently moved in with us. We love Hadley to death but she is the worst dog we have ever had. She is destructive, whines constantly, and doesn't know any commands (or chooses to ignore them.) Both my fiancé and I, and my brother, have tried working with her and even had a man out to the house twice- she has started eating our drywall (which she did often at my parents) and whines at nothing. We have tried taking her on walks, letting her run in our backyard, etc. to no avail. We aren't sure what to do with her. She also seems exceptionally skinny but my brother doesn't believe she has worms as she doesn't drag her bottom on the ground. Any advice for us? We tend to baby-sit Hadley every night as my brother is young and isn't home much.


----------



## redbirddog

One question. How did your brother come to owning a Hungarian Pointer? A high-spirited, high-energy hunting dog.

Was he looking for a hunting dog?

RBD


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

For the commands...I think consistent training sessions daily with treats and praise should help. Eventually, the dog will do the commands. I think it is possible to train any dog. I trained my cat to do a few tricks...so an untrainable dog sounds weird to me. Lol stay consistent and be patient. 

For the exercise...I would try switching it up to something else besides the norm. The dog may be bored with the regular routine. Which, brings me to my next suggestion...try keeping a strict schedule. When my dog Cole was out of control, I didn't k ow what else to do. I began a super strict schedule. When I wanted calm down time I put him on a leash and made him sit with me. Soon enough he started doing it on his own and I was able to take him off the leash in the house. This was usually after his 2 mile walk or 30-45 min run at the park and walk home.

Maybe she needs a large bone or Kong to chew on as well after her exercise time. Make sure you take her out when she gets too wonky and let her get the "zoomies" out of her.


----------



## mswhipple

Hello, Lauren21887! I wouldn't describe that behaviour as destructive. I would call it normal. Ten months old is still very much a puppy, and "They chew 'til they're two."

It sounds to me like it wasn't a really great match between your brother and this dog. That being said, you need to work with what you've got. She needs more exercise, more training, and more supervision. This situation is entirely within the control of the humans involved. You can't lay it all on the dog, who is still really just a baby. It's up to the humans to make it all work out. The operant word there is "work". Good luck!!


----------



## threefsh

Lauren21887 said:


> We have tried taking her on walks, letting her run in our backyard, etc. to no avail. Any advice for us? We tend to baby-sit Hadley every night as my brother is young and isn't home much.


Walks (I assume on-leash?) and letting her run in the backyard are nowhere near adequate for a Vizsla. My Riley ran full speed hunting for 2 hours this morning in the hills. THIS is the kind of exercise a Vizsla needs on a daily basis. It really doesn't surprise me that she's eating drywall. If Vizslas are bored with pent-up energy they will find a way to entertain themselves. Your brother either needs to get serious about his responsibilities or find the dog a more suitable home.


----------



## hotmischief

Yes I would agree that all young puppies can be destructive, but a lot depends as the training and how much exercise the puppy gets. I have a 10 month old puppy and as yet he as not chewed anything in our house other than his own toys. However, he has been taught from day one that the toys are his to play and chew with. He has been trained regularly and knows the words "no" and "leave it". Vizslas are so easy to train, I am wondering if you and your brother have had much experience at training a dog?? Could you take him to training classes. Most important of all, as the others say your puppy needs a daily schedule and a committment from your brother. 

I would also suggest he worms the dog. Rubbing his bottom along the floor is an old wife's tale and is usually a sign that the anal gland need expressing. I would also increase the amount of kibble if he is thin.


----------



## Ozkar

Perhaps before we all go off half cocked, the original poster could maybe elaborate on what things they have been doing to curb this unwanted behaviour. Really, till they map out step by step what they have tried, then we are just urinating in the wind. 

Give us some more information on what and when you tried things, so we can offer some solutions which you haven't tried......


----------



## Lauren21887

redbirddog said:


> One question. How did your brother come to owning a Hungarian Pointer? A high-spirited, high-energy hunting dog.
> 
> Was he looking for a hunting dog?
> 
> RBD


Yes he was. He had high hopes of training Hadley to go hunting. And then he got lazy. He hardly does anything with the dog at this point- she even sleeps with my fiance and I. 



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> For the commands...I think consistent training sessions daily with treats and praise should help. Eventually, the dog will do the commands. I think it is possible to train any dog. I trained my cat to do a few tricks...so an untrainable dog sounds weird to me. Lol stay consistent and be patient.
> 
> For the exercise...I would try switching it up to something else besides the norm. The dog may be bored with the regular routine. Which, brings me to my next suggestion...try keeping a strict schedule. When my dog Cole was out of control, I didn't k ow what else to do. I began a super strict schedule. When I wanted calm down time I put him on a leash and made him sit with me. Soon enough he started doing it on his own and I was able to take him off the leash in the house. This was usually after his 2 mile walk or 30-45 min run at the park and walk home.
> 
> Maybe she needs a large bone or Kong to chew on as well after her exercise time. Make sure you take her out when she gets too wonky and let her get the "zoomies" out of her.


How strict are we talking? It's hard to be on a strict schedule because the three of us all have very different routines. I am the only one with a M-F 8-5 work schedule, but I am not a morning person so after letting Hadley out in the morning to potty we come back inside and I get ready for work. She doesn't seem to be very interested in going out that early in the morning because it has gotten cold here in Missouri and she seems to get cold easily. I did order her a coat and sweatshirt though 



threefsh said:


> Lauren21887 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have tried taking her on walks, letting her run in our backyard, etc. to no avail. Any advice for us? We tend to baby-sit Hadley every night as my brother is young and isn't home much.
> 
> 
> 
> Walks (I assume on-leash?) and letting her run in the backyard are nowhere near adequate for a Vizsla. My Riley ran full speed hunting for 2 hours this morning in the hills. THIS is the kind of exercise a Vizsla needs on a daily basis. It really doesn't surprise me that she's eating drywall. If Vizslas are bored with pent-up energy they will find a way to entertain themselves. Your brother either needs to get serious about his responsibilities or find the dog a more suitable home.
Click to expand...

What specifically would you suggest? We live in a neighborhood and have a fenced in backyard (that she has started jumping). We can take her on walks but none of us are runners. If we let her run free she runs away.


Ozkar said:


> Perhaps before we all go off half cocked, the original poster could maybe elaborate on what things they have been doing to curb this unwanted behaviour. Really, till they map out step by step what they have tried, then we are just urinating in the wind.
> 
> Give us some more information on what and when you tried things, so we can offer some solutions which you haven't tried......


We were living with my parents and their lab. My dad was very physical with the dog (one of the reasons we moved out.) Obviously that didn't work and none of us would ever beat her. We have tried "No" which doesn't seem to phase her. We have tried swatting her behind, a water bottle for her whining and counter surfing, and holding her mouth closed and getting in her face and saying "No" when she whines. She whines SO much. In fact, she was just standing her under the computer desk whining and crying at a shadow. We also had Bark Busters, an in-home pet trainer, come out when we were at my parents. She did better when he was there but then as soon as he left she was back at it. She has plenty of Kongs, Nylabones, Rawhide bones, and Balls. She rarely takes interest in any of them. We love her but it seems like lately she is never calm, never wants to be petted, never affectionate. All she does is run around following her nose and whining at things. We want her to be happy so we can be happy!


----------



## MilesMom

Have you thought about dog day care? I don't think this will solve the problem long term, but I think that while you are training her to be better on and off leash, this might help solve some of the energy problems and then eventually once trained you can take her for off leash time. Our puppy is also 10 months, and he needs to be off leash at least one of his 3 workouts a day to be a good boy in the house. You can also try the Kong toys to keep her occupied during the day, this helped us out a lot.


----------



## OttosMama

Lauren,

It sounds like you have been put in a terrible situation. You didn't choose this dog, yet you are left to take care of her and her needs. It is a blessing that you were able to get her out of a household where she was being hit. That is definitely a move in the right direction. Hitting her will solve nothing and most likely exacerbate her issues. Most importantly it is not at all fair to her. 

Others will elaborate more I'm sure - but you need to take an active effort in training her and exercising her. I would seek out professional help. Take the time to Find an obedience school or trainer experienced with vizslas or pointers. Sign her up. Take her to a field or reservation on a 30 ft lead. Let her romp for a good hour or so before your training session to get some of her pent up energy out. Learn how to reach her recall, stay, leave it, drop it. A lot of the issues you are experiencing with her are most likely due to her lack of physical and mental stimulation. Once she is satisfied in those areas, you may see improvements elsewhere. These dogs are not easy and you definitely need to invest loads of time and be patient. With consistency and determination she will definitely get there.


I'd say if you are not willing to put the time in, find a vizsla rescue and surrender her there. They will find someone that is willing and able to give her the attention she needs and deserves. I would try and make a decision as soon as possible. She is still plenty young enough.


----------



## threefsh

I guarantee her bad behavior is due to lack of exercise. These dogs absolutely NEED to run and explore. If she runs away when you let her off leash, put a long-line on her (30 feet or longer) and let her run while you securely hold the end. I'm guessing she has no recall since you say she runs away when she is off lead. If you really want to make this work there are two things you need to do:

1. 2 hours of running per day (not in your backyard, at a park or wilderness area) - you don't have to run, let her run around on the check cord while you walk.

2. Recall training - hot dogs are V crack and they respond well to a whistle. Take her out on the 30ft+ check cord where she can run around. Blow the whistle twice in short blasts to call her to you. If she ignores you, reel her in with the check cord. As soon as she gets to you, treat her with a couple (small) bits of hot dog and then continue on your way. Do this literally every 5 minutes or so on your walk.

If she is tired she won't be bored or destructive. One of our Vs is very vocal. He barks at everything, whines for attention, complains to his sister, etc. Some Vs are just talkative and there is really nothing you can do about it. Exercise will definitely be a huge help, but it's probably just her personality to be vocal.


----------



## Lauren21887

Thanks for the advice guys. Looks like I will try to start getting up really early and walking her to the park down the street to let her run. I would also like my brother to take her to the vet to make sure she isn't too skinny (or have worms)- seeing her ribs and spine doesn't seem right. I appreciate the help and I am certainly welcome to more! I really don't want to get rid of her as we have come to love her. But there is a reason we haven't gotten a dog or had kids... definitely didn't sign up for this!


----------



## Lauren21887

Pictures of the cutie!


----------



## redrover

What a beautiful girl! I agree that she looks too skinny. She either has worms (easily possible--take some of her stool from the morning of the vet appointment so they can analyze it for worms) or you need to greatly increase her food intake. Is she on any kind of heartworm or flea/tick preventative? Most heartworm preventatives also have drugs in them to get rid of most intestinal worms. This is really, really important for her to be on, because heartworms can be fatal, the preventative is really cheap (less than $10 a month where I live), and treatment if dogs are positive is expensive and difficult (think no exercise for MONTHS--no running, nothing).

If it's not worms, you might think about supplementing her diet with something like satin balls, which are pretty good at helping a dog put on pounds. The recipe's around the forum somewhere...

Agreed that her probably all of her problems can be tied to a lack of exercise, including her inability to learn commands and/or unwillingness to follow them. You might try taking obedience classes, or hiring a trainer to come every week. I recommend that every family member even remotely responsible for the dog take part in these classes, because it's really important for everyone to be on the same page--using the same commands, expecting the same behavior, etc. Clicker training is probably the best bet--it's easy, uses positive reinforcement, and is really good for multiple-person households, since the clicker isn't a person-specific marker for appropriate behavior and is easy for everyone to do consistently. You can find lots of articles on clicker training on the web.

If she's having a hard time with commands, you may want to consider the fact that you have "burned" the words. That is, she's been told "Sit" so many times, but never associated it with sitting, and now thinks it means she's supposed to wander around and sniff the ground. This can happen with overuse of a command even if she previously knew it. If that's the case, you'll need to introduce new words and use them only to get her to do what you want, and use them only once. There's a trick to introducing the words. You wait until she's already doing what you want, such as coming towards you. Click the clicker (or use an easy, quick marker word, such as "Yes!") and give her a treat. Do this a few times. After she realizes the click is a good thing, start adding the word "Come!" or "Here!" or any other similar command that isn't burned. But only say the command as she's coming to you. Do this a lot. A lot a lot a lot. Multiple short training sessions are best so that neither you or the dog gets tired of it. When you feel like she's ready, give the command when she's paying attention to you, but not actively walking towards you. If she's learned what the word means, she'll come to you. If she doesn't come, she hasn't quite pieced it together yet and you should take a step back. You can reinforce by keeping her on leash and reeling her in if she doesn't respond to the word. But only say the word once, otherwise she'll start to think she doesn't have to come until the second time or third time, etc. etc. Continue to reinforce with the clicker. You can phase out the treats and alternate with kisses, play time, or pets if you like once she starts to understand each new command.

If her recall is iffy, that's the one I'd work on first and hardest. It's a very important command, and potentially life-saving. In the mean time, keep her on a long check-cord to run--I know you can buy 30ft training leashes at PetSmart, because that's where I got Jasper's. Once she's 100% on her recall, you can start taking her places where she's allowed off-leash, and that'll help you burn even more energy to make her an even better learner!

As others stated, you have a lot of work ahead of you. Expect not to have much free time! Make sure to keep us updated on her health and how her training progresses.


----------



## Lauren21887

Thank you! We just got back from PetsMart. She LOVED being in the store! We purchased another leash (as hers is apparently in my brothers car, who isn't home), a 26 ft retractable leash for running, a sweater to keep her warm, and some new toys/chews. She is also really good in the car- loves looking out the window! We will definitely start working on training her better. She knows "sit" and "shake" but can't seem to get "lay down." She also doesn't "come" or respond to her name. She seems to have a short attention span and gets distracted VERY easily!! I will keep everyone updated. I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

I am very interested as to how this will turn out! You seem to really be stepping up and taking responsibility and I respect and admire you for that! This isn't just any dog, either... This is a high energy advanced breed of a dog. Good karma to you! <3

My boy doesn't pay too much attention to the Kongs or bones either UNLESS he has been exercised a bit. They are too boring, I think for a dog who has pent up energy, but perfect for one who is just relaxing but wants a little something to keep him/her busy while not sleeping. I put peanut butter on his bone just to get him started or interested. Now, no peanut butter he is just happy for a chewy or bone. 

Its great you are going to run her in the morning. It should def help her during the day when she can't be supervised. I am just so impressed with your dedication to a dog you didn't plan on raising. Good for you! Just wow...she is def lucky you were there to step in or who knows what would have happened to her. People get overwhelmed and annoyed with this kind of dog. Just...wow! <3 

Sorry, done gushing now! Haha


----------



## redrover

Lauren21887 said:


> Thank you! We just got back from PetsMart. She LOVED being in the store! We purchased another leash (as hers is apparently in my brothers car, who isn't home), a 26 ft retractable leash for running, a sweater to keep her warm, and some new toys/chews. She is also really good in the car- loves looking out the window! We will definitely start working on training her better. She knows "sit" and "shake" but can't seem to get "lay down." She also doesn't "come" or respond to her name. She seems to have a short attention span and gets distracted VERY easily!! I will keep everyone updated. I really appreciate all the help!


Good luck! 

On a side note, I'm going to be "that person" and issue a quick warning about retractable leashes. One, they're not good for training loose-leash walking on, since by their very nature they work by having constant pressure on the lead. So I wouldn't use it for training her to walk politely. And two, they're actually a little dangerous to be using for running or as a check cord. They're rated up to a certain weight, but when a dog really starts running, they can easily pull it out of your hands (and then be afraid of it as it's dragged behind them) or they can snap the line, which will often whip back and hit the human on the other end, causing surprisingly significant injuries. A long cotton web leash is probably better suited for use as a check cord, but if you're going to use the retractable, exercise caution--do not let her build up speed so that she is at full power when she hits the end of the line (thus the reason it's probably not the best option for use as a check cord when you're exercising her). Also make sure she doesn't wrap it around you or other people/dogs, and that she doesn't get it wrapped around herself. You may need to let her pull it all the way out to full length (slowly!), then lock it so it doesn't whip back on you. Though I think getting the 30ft cotton leash would be your safest bet.

But like RAC said, it's great that you're stepping up to take care of this dog that you did not anticipate having to raise!


----------



## mswhipple

Hadley is a gorgeous girl, Lauren21887!! It sounds to me like you have her best interests at heart. Good for you for being a caring human being! ;D She does need more food. The general rule of thumb is that you should be able to feel her ribs easily, but not see them. After a Vet check... Start increasing her calories, watch her closely, and when her ribs don't show any more, level off on the food. This really is kind of a trial-and-error process, because every dog is a little different. 

I'd like to "second" what redrover said about retractable leashes. Really, they can be quite dangerous. Did you hang on to your receipt? I have had good success with a long, woven cotton training leash, and they cost less, too. Maybe you could take Hadley back to the store with you for the fun of it, and make an exchange on the leashes. ;D ;D Good luck!!


----------



## Ozkar

Thanks for filling in the blanks and I'm also pleased to read that you have taken a renewed interest in getting pup right.

As has been mentioned by the others, A Vizsla is unique and even for very experienced dog trainers and behaviourists a V can be a real challenge. The best part about that challenge, is that if you are able to ride to it, you will most likely end up with the most amazing companion you could ever have conjured up in your wildest imaginations. 

To me, pup sounds super intelligent and probably a lot bored. But, from what you have posted, you are starting to address that with more walks, more exercise and more mental stimulation. Believe me, that alone will start to reap rewards.

But, remember, a V can be a dog which takes more time to get the behaviour not only how you want it, but also consistent. While a V can learn a command quickly, it's getting the response not only correct, but also getting it EVERY time which is the hard part. It won;t happen overnight. It may not happen over a week, or even a month. But if you remain persistent and give pup consistent training and repeat, repeat, repeat and repeat almost incessantly, then you WILL see the rewards.

Good luck and I truly hope this works out for all of you and thankyou for not only taking on this unexpected responsibility, but also for coming in and asking for some help. You deserve a wonderful outcome, as does pup............ keep us informed please


----------



## born36

Welcome and best of luck. It is great you are taking this on. You have your work cut out but you are already showing you are willing to step it up. 

It is not too late to crate train if you are worried about the pup causing damage. I agree with the rest of the posts in that it sounds like the pup needs more exercise and mental stimulation. If you get to where she will sit then move on to stay. This will lead to you being able to then hide treats around the house for her to find. A great way for her to use her instincts in the house.

You mentioned before that she will just run off if off leash. For this do you have a park or field near by where you can use a long leash and whistle to train her recall??? Whistle training is great fun and it will save the pups life one day. 
Look for local hunting clubs or Vizsla clubs in your area. 
Do you have open spaces near by so once her recall is good she can run around off leash. She will love it and you for it.
You also mentioned she can jump the fence in the yard. Please look to train her not to do this or get a bigger fence. 

I know I am throwing lots out there and it call requires a time and or monetary requirement but Vs are a high investment dog. I wish you lots of luck and please use us for questions and help.


----------



## Lauren21887

Hadley had two walks today and one good hour spent at the park. She wore us out! She is definitely picking up on commands better. We were even able to get her to sit while eating dinner tonight. She is still whining tonight but seems to be calmer. 

I leave food in her bowl at all times. She actually cleaned the bowl tonight and I added more in. Hoping that burning some calories worked up an appetite. I also moved the food into our living room as it was in the laundry room before and since we don't spend much time in there I thought maybe she was "forgetting" to eat. This way she can eat while still being in our company.

We used the retractable leash today as we haven't had a chance to buy another long one. She did well on it but we were also being very careful to watch for her to take off (didn't want to throw our shoulders out!) We used it with her walking harness so she really didn't get tangled up in it much at all.

Thanks again for the help. I will keep updating with (hopefully) progress!


----------



## threefsh

Hadley is SO lucky to have you! You should feel very proud of yourself for taking on such a challenge. She will reward your hard work with lots of love and affection.


----------



## OttosMama

Yes this is wonderful news  before you know it, you'll be thanking your brother!! Best of luck! Please keep us updated on her progress. And she is a beauty!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Oh...and Lauren...welcome to the Vizsla life! <3 8)


----------

